# Yeti coolers...



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

are they really worth the money? I am in the market for a new cooler that will keep my ice good to go for several days and I am looking into the Yeti coolers but they are not cheap. I am looking at the 120 qt which runs $449.00 Looking for some feedback on them or the alternatives. I spend a lot of time hunting and fishing and keeping ice in its solid state is often a problem.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

My vote is no. They will hold ice for a very long time because of the suction IF you are not in them very often. 

Pro. They are solid and you can stand on them without worries of crushing the lid. 
They will outlast other coolers.

Cons. The suction on the lid is ridiculous. You have to loosen the drain plug inorder to open the lid. 
The cost is high.

I think you can buy a igloo every couple years for cheaper and will hold ice nearly if not as long as a yeti. They sure are nice though.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

I won't own anything else. The Tundras are awsome. I have 3 of them. The suction goes away after a few months and if it doesn't a small slit in the gasket will solve the problem. I have kept ice in them for up to 8 days and still dumped out a big chunk. That was this past spring when it wasn't to hot, but try that with any other ice chest. Igloos are fine but thier hardware doesn't hold up.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Crazy...I just need my beer to stay cold for a day. I can stop at Buc ees & buy another 100 lbs of ice for 5 bucks every trip. I don't go on expeditions where it is a survival issue. Save your money for a table dance at Lipstick! kisssm


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

I like your thinkin' Blk Jck but we need our beer and food to stay cold for 4 to 5 days at our cabin in Baffin and the Yeti coolers do that very well.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes. All I will own from now on. There was a long Yeti thread a while back in the boating forum you may want to look over. Most of the tread was useless but there was some good info in it. I did cost comparison after 5 or 6 years and I came out ahead by spending the money on the front end. You van call Yeti, they are in Dripping Springs and see if they have any direct deals at this time. Every once a while they do and you can save a chunk of money. 
Mike


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*How about...*

Yeti vs Engel? I've been looking at both..


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Crazy...I just need my beer to stay cold for a day. I can stop at Buc ees & buy another 100 lbs of ice for 5 bucks every trip. I don't go on expeditions where it is a survival issue. Save your money for a table dance at Lipstick! kisssm


x2
At those prices they better run skinny and handle a chop...lol!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got a great deal on the Tundra 105qt for $290. I haven't even put ice in it yet.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Crazy...I just need my beer to stay cold for a day. I can stop at Buc ees & buy another 100 lbs of ice for 5 bucks every trip. I don't go on expeditions where it is a survival issue. Save your money for a table dance at Lipstick! kisssm


RIGHT ON BROTHA!!!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*High Performance Coolers*

My Yeti will jump out in 6" of water with a four man load; run on plane at 5 knots; and do 55MPH in 4 footers......

I'm very impressed with the construction and durability and options just not available on anything else. My 120 quart has a Yeti cushion on it. It turns out that durability goes all the way into their cushions. The use a Gore-Tex derivative thread in the stitching to prevent rot and they are easy to install and quite comfortable.

I have noticed when you use raw unbagged cubes, the cubes form a loose block of ice in the bottom of the chest. I think this is the best approach for long term ice retention. When I start adding fish, I have to import water and break the cubes up forming a "cube slurry". That helps to get the fish emmersed and not laying on top of "the cube block". So far at the end of the day, the cubes are still present in solid form and the fish are "solid" making them very easy to clean.

Outward Bound

One of my good friends uses the fiberglass Yeti's. He is a Baffin raised flyfishing fanatic. He will depart in his scooter for the land cut with his glass Yet's and stay for 3 and 4 days sleeping on his boat. He said "when you have to keep ice for that long, you just don't trust anything but a Yeti to do the job".

For me, I just got tired of fighting inferior ice chests trip after trip, month after month, year after year.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

100% YES! They are worth every penny. You can get huge savings buying the scratch and dent ones. They work just as good as the ones off the shelf. Usually the only thing wrong is a "wave" in the lid or a scratch here and there, all superficial & still brand new. If you want to get a price, let me know. I do not sell them, however, I have one or two guys that do.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, we have the 250qt, and it's awesome! only thing is, it takes alot of ice to cool off the cooler, then it will keep the ice cold. one trick is to just bring the cooler in the house the night before to bring it to room temp, and then it shouldnt melt too much ice. but as soon as it cools down, that thing will hold ice forever. tru, we're not going where there is a survival need, but this will probably be the last cooler we'll ever buy, and it's not hard to open the lid.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

We love our Yetis and our customers love them too. Yeti is a Texas company with a great management team that truly loves the outdoors. 
For those that are interested, we actually have a promotion running through end of May for 15% off all Yetis. All models are readily available and will show up on your doorstep in 2 or 3 days after order!

The Roadies make a great Father's Day gift.

Use coupon code *YETIMAY* for the 15% discount.
http://hooksetgear.com/store/coolers


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

2 buddies own them and swear by them. 

Hmph. I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two of them. One is a 148 Qt Sherpa. The other a 200 Qt. Fiberglass. I need all the ice I can take when I go offshore. Especially on an overnighter. They keep ice great even when I open them to transfer it to my fish box. I have very little water in them when the day is over. I have never had a problem opening mine due to suction. I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

an ice machine cost as much as one or two yeti's. Super nice cooler for sure, but they are a little too much $ for 24Buds.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

I HATE my Yeti.

1) bottom is delaminating
2) one latch broke off
3) all 3 latches leave black residue on your hands, clothing, etc.
4) the suction problem mentioned above...2 years & no relief
5) it's too HEAVY...just try to lift it when it's full of fish...your newly sprouted hemorrhoids will get splinters in 'em as they drag across the dock hauling that POS to the cleaning table.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> cube slurry


Good description! If anything Yetis are "cool"


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=142120&highlight=cooler+showdown

Here is a link for some really good info.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i'd have to take out insurance on a yeti for that price...i'm thinking buy an igloo and line it with blue dow insulation ala gorilla glue!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Great Product & Warranty*

http://www.yeticoolers.com/pages/Warranty-Information.html


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a 120Q Yetti it doubles as a fish box / casting deck on my rig. It holds ice and drinks longer than my 5 days


----------



## ccredtrout (Apr 14, 2010)

PBD539 said:


> 100% YES! They are worth every penny. You can get huge savings buying the scratch and dent ones. They work just as good as the ones off the shelf. Usually the only thing wrong is a "wave" in the lid or a scratch here and there, all superficial & still brand new. If you want to get a price, let me know. I do not sell them, however, I have one or two guys that do.


I'm interested if you have the number to the guys that do.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

wbay2crowded said:


> I HATE my Yeti.
> 
> 1) bottom is delaminating
> 2) one latch broke off
> ...


But they look so cool, and you so cool if you have them......lol


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Crazy...I just need my beer to stay cold for a day. I can stop at Buc ees & buy another 100 lbs of ice for 5 bucks every trip. I don't go on expeditions where it is a survival issue. Save your money for a table dance at Lipstick! kisssm


Might want to save a few extra bucks for that penicillan shot too!

But I do like your thinking......


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

People complain about the price of a boat but buy $400 coolers??? I can maybe just maybe see it if you guide or lets see get them for free but its insane guys. Yall are definitely in another income bracket or dont have 4 kids. I will spend mine on gas and my kids a new pole and an IGLOO 94 Marine..:headknock


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

I have the 45qt. I use mine for a casting platform on the front of my Ranger Ghost. I also just use it for food and drinks, no fish. If you look at what a casting platform costs and then what any other cooler would cost you, the Yeti was worth the money. I use one of my livewells for a fish cooler so no need for ANOTHER cooler to take up space in the boat.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I bought the ENGLE and saved $150. Just as good as far as I'm concerned. I just was tired of people sitting on my Igloo and breaking the top. Not a problem with either the YETTI or ENGLE. Both are great!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of people are sitting on coolers and breaking them? I have sat and stood on my igloos and they are doing fine.


----------



## Gulf Coast Ag (Apr 29, 2010)

*Heavy*

If you are looking to just keep it on the boat then maybe.

I picked one up at the store the other day and it was as heavy as an igloo with ice and a case of beer in it. I would have to get drunk on the dock in order to lighten it up enough to lift it on the boat.

And, most mornings of fishing follow an evening of eating spicy food. So then you have the risk of shatting on the dock while lifting it which is even more embarrassing.

The last thing I need is another excuse to shat my pants!!


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Cody C said:


> My vote is no. They will hold ice for a very long time because of the suction IF you are not in them very often.
> 
> Pro. They are solid and you can stand on them without worries of crushing the lid.
> They will outlast other coolers.
> ...


X2


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Gulf Coast Ag said:


> If you are looking to just keep it on the boat then maybe.
> 
> I picked one up at the store the other day and it was as heavy as an igloo with ice and a case of beer in it. I would have to get drunk on the dock in order to lighten it up enough to lift it on the boat.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious!


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a friend bring his Yeti to a caming trip, he loaded it with ice and drinks and everytime he had to move it he would have to ask me to help. **** thing was extremly heavy. I just rolled my 5 day 40$ Iglo Ice Chest all by myself. He kept braging about how well his cooler held the ice, I should have asked him to move the **** thing by himself.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

If you were running out for several days, maybe it could be justified, but I have seen a better use of the price difference put to use. So far, for my usage, I cannot see spending that on a cooler.

We refresh ice almost every day and hit Bucky's, fill up either way down hwy. 35 and other places. The mildew problem we have also seen with them could be a problem for some as well. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like my Igloos as much as my buddy likes his Yeti...But then again...He likes his Rolex better than he likes my Seiko. If you feel the need to spend 10X more for something to make you happier...by all means do. I'm sure these companies appreciate it!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Texas Jeweler said:


> The mildew problem we have also seen with them could be a problem for some as well.
> .


Never heard this statement before. I googled "Yeti Mildew" and the search didn't turn up a thing.


----------



## uncletodd (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't own one myself but these guys here in Dripping Springs are selling some out of thier shop on consignment. Pretty good prices I think. Just FYI!

Malone Diesel 512-858-2132 Ask for Ryan.


----------



## GET U SOME (Oct 1, 2008)

wbay2crowded said:


> I HATE my Yeti.
> 
> 1) bottom is delaminating
> 2) one latch broke off
> ...


**I will swap you a igloo for the "POS" yeti cooler and throw in a tube of preperation H for the roid issue. **:smile:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

GET U SOME said:


> **I will swap you a igloo for the "POS" yeti cooler and throw in a tube of preperation H for the roid issue. **:smile:


Are you offering to apply it as well?


----------



## GET U SOME (Oct 1, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are you offering to apply it as well?


 no sir ! just the tube, he can read the directions or get the the guy that sold it to him to atleast apply the lube. lol


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

Yetis are awesome and I have owned them for a few years now. They are the only coolers that I know that will hold ice for that long and when you are gone for 4 to 5 days the last thing you need is not to have ice. It is heavy but it is durable; it has a tough suction but that means it seals well; it is expensive but you get what you pay for.

Spend the money and you will be happy and you will have a great cooler for many many years!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

fishnlab said:


> We love our Yetis and our customers love them too. Yeti is a Texas company with a great management team that truly loves the outdoors.
> For those that are interested, we actually have a promotion running through end of May for 15% off all Yetis. All models are readily available and will show up on your doorstep in 2 or 3 days after order!
> 
> The Roadies make a great Father's Day gift.
> ...


Mine is still kicken Chris...I love it!


----------



## budana (Feb 28, 2010)

ST.SIMONS said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=142120&highlight=cooler+showdown
> 
> Here is a link for some really good info.


 thanks St.Simons i talk my wife into getting me a Yeti for Fathers Day,but now i think i get me another 94 qt Igloo Marine and use the leftover money on new rod /reel .


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a 120qt Yeti it's the sherpa model and I love it. I purchased used from a friend at the great price of $150 but not sure I would have paid full price for it.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Again, this topic comes up. Yeti coolers are like buying a $300 reel and a $300 rod. There are people who have $600-$800 rod/reel set ups, this doesn't even count fly fisherman which spend well over $1,000 for a set up. It's ok, to have that much tied up in your rod set ups, which you probably have 3-4 of those if not more. Yet, spending a few extra hundred bucks on a cooler that will outlast any igloo for many years is considered insane???? There is no real warranty on an Igloo. You can go out and spend a hundred bucks or so on an igloo each and every year, but spending $400 for a cooler that'll last 10 years is insane.

Hey, if you don't see the need to have one, buy an igloo, they are great coolers no doubt. If you want to get a cooler that's going to last you a life time, spend a little more now. I'm not bashing the igloos. I've used them for years. The issues that I have with them is that the hinges, handles, and lid retainers break on monthly basis. I'm in and out of my coolers daily it seems like. So, if you want a cooler that is going to keep your items cold for days and days and hold up for years of abuse, then yes, Yeti is the way to go. If you can not rightfully justify spending $400 on a cooler, then by all means, the next option is an igloo.


----------



## 2lazy2fish (Jul 17, 2006)

look, nobody has abused a yeti worse than I have. the bear and the wrestler on their website have NOTHING on what I did to mine. and all my yeti's are in perfect working order.

you can catch fish on a zebco, but you'd be laughed off the board if you started telling people that a curado on a waterloo was a waste of money and to just go to wallyworld and pick up a snoopy pole to chunk your fresh dead. so dont try to justify "price points". quality costs money.

bottom line is this:
*if you cant understand why they're worth the money, you dont really need one*


----------



## jevmax (Aug 18, 2010)

Buy American. Buy an Igloo cooler. They are still made in Texas by Texans.


----------



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

man bro i got an all styro-foam cooler at wal-mart that cost about 15 buck's and it kept all my drinks cold for 2 day's with a 2o# bag of ice, it's almost 2'' thick and it's called hercules imo it's all u need.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Don't ever put a big old catfish live in a igloo and throw in enough water for it to swim and thrash. I had so many holes in my 3 year old Igloo, I am having to have it replaced. Appears to me igloo liner is so thin, after a few years when they start to crack, they are easily punctured. So I read all this about high price coolers, and I have to ask myself, am I feeling lucky? To spend that kinda of money, I will never have a gaftop or channel cat in my cooler again!


----------



## nhra496 (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a FYI if you don't slam the lid down or drop the lid from the open position, they won't create sucktion. That is the only time i have had an issue with my like holding a vacuum. Also the guys at YETI will make just about anything right if you have a problem with your YETI.


----------

